

Llilum: LLVM-based code generator for MSIL and UWP apps targeting microcontrollers - andyjohnson0
https://github.com/NETMF/llilum/tree/dev

======
Sanddancer
Hot damn. I remember playing with, and then giving up on, the .net
microframework because any routines where I needed even an okay amount of
speed I'd have to write in C. The microframework is neat, but it gets tedious
when you can't use it because there were so many rough edges.

------
pjmlp
Quite interesting!

Good luck for the project, it is nice to see .NET MF going native.

